# upper endo question



## happypants69 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi,
have a question regarding a DX and a procedure...
first post op DX is Inflammation at the gastrojejunal anastomosis, what icd 9 code would someone recommend?
also under the procedure itself it reads ...there was exudate, erythema and edema sround two metal sutures at the gastrojejunal anastomosis. Three biopsies were obtained and one suture was removed. My question is I know obviously to bill for the biopsy code but would I bill the foreign body removal as welll? we have a few mixed opinions here.
thanks in advance!


----------



## trabri30 (Feb 3, 2010)

*upper endo-hope this helps*

I would use 558.9-Inflammation gastrointestinal (enteritis) and if you look up inflammation jejunum it states see Enteritis which is 558.9. 

There is a digestive complication code-997.4, however I'm not sure if this fits, you could review the code along with your note.

As for the removal of the suture there is no billable code for that. I have recently found an artical stating that the removal of therapeutic devices are not to be billed using the CPT 43247(foreign body removal). 


Review the document in this link, please "You be the Coder" on document pages 29 (the question) and document page 31 (the answer). 




See the link below
: http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:8Q7s2HfcjlIJ:www.codinginstitute.com/sample/gacv11n4%255B1%255D.pdf+gastroenterology+coding+alert+2009+vol+11+No+4+pages+25-32&hl=en&gl=us&sig=AHIEtbSuugkn6ph4hVWbO45U05nSXmnzfQ




Tracie Briggs, CPC


----------

